# The Case for Benchwork



## Guest (Jan 5, 2018)

I am now in the final stages of finishing the framework for the benchwork package for our new layout. As I was building my benchwork that I actually enjoyed, it made me reflect upon the often debated subject of "do-it-yourself" approach or buying a benchwork frame from one of the professional suppliers. Before I embarked on the do-it-yourself approach, I did inquire out of *pure curiosity* as to what the cost would be if I went the professional route. When I received the estimate, I nearly fell over as the cost difference was *huge*. Good thing Elizabeth was handy with smelling salts.  For me, I would rather spend the money saved on trains rather than a benchwork kit.

Sure, it sounds appealing that some professional benchwork framing systems require only a few small hand tools to assemble it. But heck, going the BV route required one power saw, one power drill, one power screw driver and many screws. That's it! 

Yes, I have the time, but when I was a member of the full time working community, I still built my own benchwork.

Strength, well 2x4's with proper spacing makes a benchwork system that can support a small army. I will gladly compare the strength of my system to professional models. But for me, the *MOST IMPORTANT FEATURE* of the system I am using is a clean working area underneath. No wretched support pieces that extend well below the benchwork surface to dodge or duck, no center legs, no nothing but a clean work space from one end to the other. Sure makes using a creeper so much easier when you don't have to negotiate some of the systems available in our hobby. And time to build my system, less than a week. I bet it would have taken me 2-3 days if I had purchased a professional system for the size of our layout. And to save hundreds/thousands of dollars in the process, not bad at all. 

So even if you don't want to build your benchwork, I recommend that you buy the materials, I used Home Depot that had great pricing, and hire a handyman or carpenter to erect it for you. You will probably save some very big bucks and have an excellent system to work under.

Just my take.


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

I built my own, much like yours, but a much lower height. I enjoy building, and have always been frugal when it comes to building and repairs around the house. I also used to be one with cars and repairs when you could actually decipher what the engine components were.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

I agree. When I built the benchwork for our permanent layout 6 years ago, the materials were inexpensively purchased from Home Depot. It took me about 5 days, but I took my time. Another advantage is that you can custom build it to your own specifications and make it exactly the way you want it. Mine is sturdy enough to dance on. 

Looking good, Bob.


----------



## 402captain (Nov 3, 2013)

I will be building my benchwork soon. Still working on the plan the room is 14x22. Bob S what type of flooring is that? I'm intrigued.


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

402captain said:


> I will be building my benchwork soon. Still working on the plan the room is 14x22. Bob S what type of flooring is that? I'm intrigued.


It's Race Deck flooring. I also opted for the rubber bumper inserts to cushion the feel and reduce the noise. It pops together and just sits atop the concrete floor below. If you get interested, call them before you order and ask for a discount. They gave me 15% off and free shipping. You can use their website to plan out your material requirements and patterns. It was a fun install.


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

The old saying "Time is money" factors for me.

I don't enjoy this part of the hobby, nor want to spend the limited time I have when home. Family time is number one when I'm home. 

My ultimate plan is to have the bench work done for me, so I can spend time with my little ones building scenery, running trains, and enjoying those precious moments. Not a bad plan at all!


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

I really enjoy doing the bench work myself but pay for it afterwords with the arthritic hands.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Building it is half the fun! Not gonna let someone else have that.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'll present the opposing view. 

While I'm fully capable of building the benchwork, I thought for this pass I'd try the Mianne benchwork path. In the spring I'll be able to better evaluate if that was a good decision.


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

I am currently working on a man cave for one of my sons. We framed and built a complete room for him in his basement. I am planning a small N gauge layout in the near future, and that may by my last hurrah, for building, that is. As Spence mentioned, arthritis is getting the better of me, and it's getting harder to do anything manually. I've lost much of the hand strength and most of the dexterity I used to have. And, it hurts like, well, it's bad.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

When your layout starts as a 4X8 sheet of plywood on sawhorses, you have no thought out plan and then you buy a bunch of stuff on eBay you don't have many choices accept to buy another 4X8 sheet of plywood and screw it all together. After ten years and 8 more sheets it is safe to say I can make the case for building my own benchwork.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2018)

I always built my own benchwork. In 2010 we moved into a condo. I built an N scale layout in the den, a 12x12 room. I didn't have any place to build benchwork so I ordered kits from Sievers. It's a good alternative for guys that either lack the ability, interest, time, etc. to build their own benchwork.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I enjoy working with wood so, I would never consider professionally built benchwork. But I do admire commercial benchwork. The design and craftsmanship of Mianne and the one that Rocky Mountaineer has (Dunham I think) are truly impressive. I’m also impressed by some of the home built benchwork. Steamfan77’s LIRR and the one the Bob S built stick in my mind as a few elegant examples.

Most of my layout was built in the 80s and has rather crude benchwork. Not much more than 2X4s nailed into roof rafters and truss members. The little staging area I just made, was built (like Brian’s) with a clear work/storage area underneath. It’s supported by the walls and has no supports to the floor.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Wood said:


> When your layout starts as a 4X8 sheet of plywood on sawhorses, you have no thought out plan and then you buy a bunch of stuff on eBay you don't have many choices accept to buy another 4X8 sheet of plywood and screw it all together. After ten years and 8 more sheets it is safe to say I can make the case for building my own benchwork.
> 
> View attachment 390778


a picture is worth a million words. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2018)

Good looking benchwork framing, Bob. Sturdy, well done, and NO wretched center posts that obstruct a smooth working space underneath. Smart!!!!!!

Think about this, you spend hours and hours working under the benchwork to do your wiring. Why would you want any benchwork frame that obstructs freedom of movement underneath. I had a local Chicago contractor build a benchwork system for me a long time ago that had all of these support members that made it impossible to work under. I spent a lot of money for this system and I vowed NEVER again.

And this is my main message with this thread. If you are contemplating a layout, think about the time you will spend underneath the layout in the build out phase and select a method that facilitates this, not obstructs it. Sure, it is certainly nice to save a while bunch of money, but convenience can be translated as not so much in putting the framework together, *it is having to deal with it after it is up.*


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

BobS said:


> I am currently working on a man cave for one of my sons. We framed and built a complete room for him in his basement. I am planning a small N gauge layout in the near future, and that may by my last hurrah, for building, that is. As Spence mentioned, arthritis is getting the better of me, and it's getting harder to do anything manually. I've lost much of the hand strength and most of the dexterity I used to have. And, it hurts like, well, it's bad.


I'm sorry to learn of this, Bob. Best wishes living with it.

That answers my question to you over in the N scale section. Please post pictures if you can, on the progress of your planned N scale layout, as I may be building one in the near future as well.


----------



## Texas Pete (Sep 28, 2011)

In my opinion most benchwork is way overbuilt.

2 4x5 tables make up my 4x10 garage platform. I used 1/2" plywood on 1x4 grid with 2x4 legs, 1/4" mdf gussetts, and 1x2 braces. ~180lbs. I can walk on it no problem, could probably tap dance on it if I knew how. Pretty sure the same method could be used to construct a much larger layout.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2018)

Pete, your green table covering looks fabulous, what did you use?


----------



## Matthew B (Oct 30, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Sure, it sounds appealing that some professional benchwork framing systems require only a few small hand tools to assemble it. But heck, going the BV route required one power saw, one power drill, one power screw driver and many screws. That's it!


You're a better man than myself. I have to include a full bottle of antiseptic and tube of Neosporin to my tool list. 

After working the trades all my life, I have a belief that paying someone to build something I design and can build myself is pointless. They can never see my vision and I could never leave them alone to work without supervision so what would be the point. While I believe when you hire a tradesman you should leave them alone to accomplish what you already entrusted them to do, I would walk off a job if I had to work for someone like me.


----------



## Chugman (Jun 17, 2015)

I built my "bomb shelter" (layout) using 2 x 2's for legs, 1 x 4's for side rails, and 3/8" plywood on top. We could square dance on top of it or use it as a tornado shelter. And it doesn't make a bad train layout either. The other thing is make it high enough that you can enjoy watching it later from a realistic viewpoint. That also makes it easier to work under, more storage space. If you are making it low for the grandkids, they grow up so fast that they will soon wish it were higher too.

Just my two cents worth and you may get some change back.

Art


----------



## Matthew B (Oct 30, 2015)

Texas Pete said:


> In my opinion most benchwork is way overbuilt.
> 
> 2 4x5 tables make up my 4x10 garage platform. I used 1/2" plywood on 1x4 grid with 2x4 legs, 1/4" mdf gussetts, and 1x2 braces. ~180lbs. I can walk on it no problem, could probably tap dance on it if I knew how. Pretty sure the same method could be used to construct a much larger layout.
> 
> Pete


Pete,
I'll see your 1/2" plywood, 1x4 grid and 2x4 legs and raise you 3/8" plywood, 1x2 grid and 2x3 legs .


----------



## Texas Pete (Sep 28, 2011)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Pete, your green table covering looks fabulous, what did you use?


Cheap indoor-outdoor carpet ordered from home despot on a free shipping to home deal, was about seventeen bucks. It's mighty green, ain't it. 

Pete


----------



## Texas Pete (Sep 28, 2011)

Matthew B said:


> Pete,
> I'll see your 1/2" plywood, 1x4 grid and 2x4 legs and raise you 3/8" plywood, 1x2 grid and 2x3 legs .


But what about the gussetts? 

Pete


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

Pete, when you said you had two 4 x 5 tables, I had hoped it would be a 10 x 4. Oh well. Anyway, are you planning this one for the N Gauge layout?


----------



## Matthew B (Oct 30, 2015)

Texas Pete said:


> But what about the gussetts?
> 
> Pete


Come on Pete, you pulled that mdf out of a scrap pile when you used up what was left of the plywood.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Texas Pete (Sep 28, 2011)

BobS said:


> Pete, when you said you had two 4 x 5 tables, I had hoped it would be a 10 x 4. Oh well. Anyway, are you planning this one for the N Gauge layout?


Bob - The two 4 x 5s are clamped together to make a 4 x 10 platform for the Lionels.

The N gauge track plan has grown from 2 x 4 feet to 28" x 56". It's a separate project, intended to be stored on end when not in use.

Pete


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

I know it flies counter to how we've all be "trained" to build benchwork for permanent layouts... But for anybody starting completely from square 1 and even remotely thinking of building a layout with portability in mind, I'd suggest taking a look at some of the Dunham Studios layout installation photos I posted over in the "Building a Layout: DIY or Hire a Professional Layout Builder" thread. Their approach to building benchwork using plywood-constructed platforms (with all CLEAR plywood) and support gates and framework is completely eye-opening when you see it all come together. It's portable, yet VERY strong. I've already been on top of the layout a few times, and I weigh about 200 pounds.

It almost makes me wonder why we as a hobby haven't seen more of this publicized DECADES ago. It's a technique that's worked in threatre set design, and it's amazingly adaptable for model railroads too. I guess it's all about what we're exposed to.

David


----------



## milehighxr (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm still making room in the basement for my future layout:laugh:

I would love to do the pro route, but I will probably end up building all my benchwork(machinist by trade, enjoy woodworking, and have more tools than anyone is leagaly allowed to have with their clothes on) Cuz the pro stuff ain't cheap.

Unfortunately when that will be is still up int he air. At the youthful age of 40, I can still do all the work with minimal issues- when my bad back permits. In addition to the bad back, I seem to have severe muscle tightness all up and down my right side(same side that the back injury was on) and that has been getting worse in the last 2 to 3 yrs. When I'm not doing my exercises for my back, the wife and kids demand attention. I can't understand why, I think they like me or something:laugh:

Can we get pics of yer benchwork PTC?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2018)

Here it is as of Tuesday. Should finish the framework by tomorrow.

View attachment 390922


View attachment 390930


----------



## milehighxr (Dec 22, 2012)

Wow, you must be like 7ft tall, with 40in long arms:laugh: The height of deck doesn't look terrible, but I could never reach the sides by the wall with out a ladder.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2018)

We are providing for easy access to get to all areas of the layout. Not close to 7 ft. however.


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

Always build my own. It has a bit more meaning and then you know how it was built in case you need to make changes in the future.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

I've built an entire benchwork system for a large sized HO layout, about 25 years ago, when I was younger. Plenty of trips to the local lumber yard and hardware store. Back then I enjoyed it very much. The kids were smaller and liked helping too. 
Now that I'm just a wee bit older, and modeling O scale, I went for the Sievers Benchwork. It's a little more than I expected to pay but the way I see it, they have clear grade kiln dried, planed and sanded wood. Pre-drilled , all holes drilled and they line up properly with all included hardware. I' d rather use this system and have the frame up more quickly than I can do it now. Therefore, affording me more time to work on the track laying, scenery and wiring, sooner. It's a choice.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Having neither a garage or a basement Mianne was the choice for me. Two boxes in a finished spare bedroom, it went together perfectly with no mess. Topped with 1/2 Birch plywood pre-cut at a big box store and done. I am very satisfied and wouldn't hesitate to recommend it.


----------



## PW Trains (Nov 5, 2015)

I have built my own bench work and I now have a nice collection of Mainne Benchwork. I was lucky to find a bunch of it on eBay and the other forum at very reasonable prices.

I can say without hesitation that it a a great product. Expensive - yes, but our hobby in its entirety is expensive. 

I am currently in the process of moving so the Mianne was easily boxed up and will ready for quick assemly on the next layout.

I would say that it is not essential but nice have since it’s such a well engineered product.


----------



## milehighxr (Dec 22, 2012)

PW Trains;2070538
I can say without hesitation that it a a great product. Expensive - yes said:


> Very true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2018)

*"I can say without hesitation that it a a great product. Expensive - yes, but our hobby in its entirety is expensive." *

I guess this depends on your tastes and personal pocketbook. The frame for our benchwork (that I just completed) is fairly large. The cost for the 2x4's and related hardware was under $ 350.00. Now from my viewpoint, I say that the frame was *"dirt cheap"*, *not expensive*. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out the cost for a professionally supplied frame would have been thousands of dollars more. As I said before, I would rather spend the difference on trains and equipment rather than wood.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2018)

I started this thread to highlight that there are choices when it comes to benchwork construction. If cost is of no concern to you (you have an unlimited budget) and you do or plan on doing all of the layout construction *from above* the benchwork surface including all of the wiring, it really makes no difference how many legs, cross members, supports, etc. that are located under the benchwork surface. So whatever framework system is supplied from a professional source, it will never interfere with your layout construction work. All good.

For the vast majority of us though, we spend hours and hours under the benchwork surface wiring and the more complicated the layout is, the more time is required.

For comparison purposes only, here are a couple of photos for professionally built benchwork framework systems.

View attachment 391498

View attachment 391602


Or, you could build or have a handyman/carpenter build something like I came up with that I believe is ideal for those who have a lot of work to do under the benchwork surface. WOW, can you believe all of this unobstructed space.

View attachment 391506


It comes down to what you prefer. I am definitely not saying that one system is better than another. So, whatever you prefer is the best solution for you. For me, I use a creeper extensively, so it makes all kinds of sense for me to have an unobstructed working area regardless of the cost, but it sure helps that my option won't break the bank. 

Your choice.


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Brian, thats an exemplary idea. All bench work should be constructed with the idea in mind that you will eventually be spending at least a third of your time under it. Having that open space as you do will payoff for storage and manuverability. Added thought should be to installing under layout lighting....you will be glad you took the extra time to do so!

-Pete


----------



## c.midland (Sep 22, 2015)

I would guess it depends on what you're ultimate plans are. 
Looks like the pro-built can be used over and over while homemade is more of a salvage project in case of a move, etc. I see quite a few new layouts from seasoned hobbiests using brand new wood, so perhaps the initial expense for pro-built might pay for itself over time. I know the realtor wants the layout out of the house and any wall/floor anchors repaired to get the best price for the home. It might not be a major concern to many, but it will be to our estate. I'd also be willing to pay for used pro-built benchwork, while homemade is usually firewood due to short lengths and poor wood quality.

I built my own benchwork, though I built it modular style (no screws, and marked which piece goes where), and used 2x3s and 1x4s. I could easily crawl on top of it before it was sceniced with no issues, and I'm a fairly big boy. It's substantial enough that it's our tornado shelter. We keep a radio, bottled water, and some food under there, along with some shelves for trains, of course! I've seen houses that aren't built as well as some layout benchwork! My display shelving is built into the benchwork, so I have no horizontal bracing under the layout, though I do have angle bracing. Don't need a curtain for the layout front/walkways with the shelf system, which is also modular. 

My way is no better/worst than anybody else's. We all have our own goals for our hobby, and as long as it's self-satisfying, do what works for you.


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

BFI66 said:


> ... Added thought should be to installing under layout lighting....you will be glad you took the extra time to do so!
> 
> ...


When my new layout was installed recently, my black lab Zuke found his way beneath the the layout the first night. And he seemed quite comfortable if I would have let him sleep there all night. Here's a photo of Zuke in his new doghouse... equipped with its own lighting!!!

I'm sure it will come in handy for those times when I need to get under the layout to wire some additions I'm already planning. 

If you notice on any of my videos, there's a double-gang switchpad to the left of the control panel. One switch powers up the layout, and the other switch controls the under-layout lighting. Very well thought out. 

David


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2018)

Pete and David, I agree, lighting is a must. I have many electrical receptacles along the walls, so I plan to install benchwork lighting this week. We were talking about this just the other day. Better than wearing one of those head lamps.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2018)

Love your Black Lab, David. You and Wood Foss have a lot in common with black labs. Zeke is the perfect best friend for Wood.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

We are enjoying reading this discussion given the job ahead of us in the not so distant future. Mention of floor covering, bench work, under table lighting. Nothing about backdrop yet but that has to come up.

David thanks for the advice to look at yours more closely; will do.

Lighting a must. What is everyone using? And I still want my trusty headband LEDs


----------



## PDDMI (Oct 25, 2015)

This is my latest attempt at bench building...all 2x4 inch construction with 1/2 inch plywood decking. There are casters on every leg...and at an overall length of 24 ft, with the left side at 8 ft and the right side of 18 ft...it is a brute, but at 73, I can still move it away from the back wall by myself if necessary.
The rear backdrop is mounted on the wall, so when the layout is moved out, reaching and repairing anything on the back part of the layout can be accomplished the same as working from the front side. Hope to get something on the backdrop...at least some painted clouds, this season?
Other than the support legs, access underneath is fairly open...and for wiring, I used this converted cart that I purchased from Menards...added a couple of pads for comfort...and I was good to go.
Lighting is simple track lighting...never can have enough...and they were also purchased at Menards.
Included a photo from this past Christmas...had a couple of social activities during the holidays and was able to share my layout with others...and have some fun too! 









Oh...the bike is for exercising inside during this brutally cold weather...and I can watch the trains run at the same time too!


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

Rocky Mountaineer said:


> When my new layout was installed recently, my black lab Zuke found his way beneath the the layout the first night. And he seemed quite comfortable if I would have let him sleep there all night. Here's a photo of Zuke in his new doghouse... equipped with its own lighting!!!
> 
> I'm sure it will come in handy for those times when I need to get under the layout to wire some additions I'm already planning.
> 
> ...


I used incandescent rope lighting under mine. It doesn't cast a lot of light, but it's fine for quick wiring fixes or changes. I have a switch for it on each control panel too.


----------



## ogaugenut (Dec 27, 2012)

Looking at this thread and others (including other forums) I am struck by the tremendous variation in how heavy duty people do bench work. Some 2x4, some 2x2, some even 4x4. Some plywood of various thickness, some Homosote without ply, and also "L-girder". There is considerable variation of opinion in how robust it needs to be, yet it all seems to work. Little harm in making it very heavy duty, except cost.
Bill


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

ogaugenut said:


> Looking at this thread and others (including other forums) I am struck by the tremendous variation in how heavy duty people do bench work. Some 2x4, some 2x2, some even 4x4. Some plywood of various thickness, some Homosote without ply, and also "L-girder". There is considerable variation of opinion in how robust it needs to be, yet it all seems to work. Little harm in making it very heavy duty, except cost.
> Bill


Sometimes I think most of what we do is overkill. Heck, I have seen nice layouts on old ping-pong tables, and these are not actually very renowned for their superior strength.

I believe people build benchwork with what they are most comfortable working with, and what happens to be available at a reasonable cost and in reasonably clean and straight lumber. That said, I have also seen layouts built upon plastic saw horses, so, there is variety out there. 

If you can dream it, you can build it, and make it work for you.

_My apologizes to Brian for seemingly hijacking his thread._


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

That last photo in post #38 really illustrates your point Brian. Tons of uninterrupted under platform space. Made me think of a bowling alley.


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

When I designed my layout, I opted for Mianne Benchwork. Between the benchwork and aluminum shelves, our train room was an expensive project before we even laid the first section of track. 

While I'm very happy with the finished product, if I were to do it over again, I'd more than likely build my own benchwork to reduce costs. 


John


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2018)

Paul, extremely well done. Kudos to you for your splendid work on your benchwork. Like your cart as well.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

Great job BRIAN on your benchwork. I too have done all of my benchwork out of 2x4s along with a top made of Homesote. I got a great price on the homesote and have used this. Great sound deadener. I think I bought this at our local lumberyard for about 10 bucks for a 1/2 inch X 4foot X8 foot sheet. Great for attaching screws to it and drilling holes into it. Looks like you'll also have plenty of space for storage. I just use a drop light to find my way under the layout. Keep up the good work BRIAN. What gauge wire are you using for your tracks?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2018)

Happy New Year, Laz. The bus wire is 14 gauge. That should do a pretty good job carrying the voltage evenly throughout the track system. I use drop wires from the track every six feet. 

We are using 3/4" cabinet grade plywood that I found on sale. Sure looks like the perfect surface for us. Overkill combined with our framework, for sure but I got a super price on 2x4's, so why not have more than you need. Sure better than not being strong enough.

Not worried about sound deadening for the track as we are using Johnson rubber roadbed that does a very effective job.

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

This turned out to be a very interesting thread. There are a lot if things that go into deciding what kind of benchwork you will use. There are a lot of different talents that go into our hobby. We often mention scenery and electrical. Carpentry is one too. When you decide what kind of benchwork you will use, you look at cost, time, carpentry ability, and inclination. Some don't want to hassle with building while some enjoy it. Some can't afford or don't want to spend the money for professional benchwork while some don't mind the expense. Some can spare the time while to some the time is too valuable. This is a diverse hobby and our differences make it more interesting. Happy Model Railroading.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2018)

PatKn said:


> This turned out to be a very interesting thread. There are a lot if things that go into deciding what kind of benchwork you will use. There are a lot of different talents that go into our hobby. We often mention scenery and electrical. Carpentry is one too. When you decide what kind of benchwork you will use, you look at cost, time, carpentry ability, and inclination. Some don't want to hassle with building while some enjoy it. Some can't afford or don't want to spend the money for professional benchwork while some don't mind the expense. Some can spare the time while to some the time is too valuable. This is a diverse hobby and our differences make it more interesting. Happy Model Railroading.


Very well said Pat. This is not a _one size fits all_ hobby.


----------

